#ubuntu-co 2010-11-04
<hollman> por si alguien se anima a sacar los de u-co http://nullcortex.com/2010/11/munin-irc-trends/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, team de imagen
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ps ya que lo veo editando wiki de proyectos e incentivando a el proyecto de soporte
<hollman> dele un empujoncito al de imagen ;)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jeje si ando en esas.... deje miro :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, MagicFab jag2kn carabobo hiko_hitokiri http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXh0vLfNyPw&feature=related
<carabobo> a verla 
<kuadrosx> hollman: seria bueno que el man diera un howto
<kuadrosx> pero viendo las fuentes toca tener un server, correr un irc y el munin
<kuadrosx> ...
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha pailas ...
<usu> debe ser con un bot y munin
<kuadrosx> vee un irssi*
<kuadrosx> lo hace con un plugin de irssi
<usu> entonces irssi-stats seria mejor
<ariano> Como activar el root o superusuario en escritorio para entrar desde alli
<hollman> alt+f2
<hollman> gksudo nautilus
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hi
<IngForigua> Don SergioMeneses tonc parce
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, capando clase jeje
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: esta capando clase?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay mande lo del team de soporte.... la otra semana activo el de gamers :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud... ud no estudia es en las tardes?
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<IngForigua> A si sino que estaba muy mamado
<IngForigua> es que hoy di una charla
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y eso?
<IngForigua> De ubuntu y openhardware
<IngForigua> en un congreso de electronicos
<SergioMeneses> venga IngForigua por hay leí en la lista algo del evento de mañana en la unal o algo así
<SergioMeneses> los q no fueron al sado
<SergioMeneses> asado
<SergioMeneses> q paso con eso?
<IngForigua> Quedamos en que ellos iban al asado y yo los apoyaba
<IngForigua> pero ahora no
<IngForigua> me incumplen y yo no cumplo
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... veo
<SergioMeneses> ellos son los de los 200 cd's?
<kdrsx> SergioMeneses: en el de soporte hay espacio para ubuntu.shapado?
<kdrsx> IngForigua: nunca enviaste el email a la lista imho
<SergioMeneses> kdrsx, claro :D ud sabe q siempre pienso en shapado :D
<SergioMeneses> kdrsx, tengo q editar la wiki de soporte pero no lo he hecho
<SergioMeneses> ando copado de trabajo
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: que email?
<SergioMeneses> necesito es hablar con hollman para lo de los servers de urban terror
<SergioMeneses> a ver q paso con eso
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: vos ni estas en el grupo :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, cual grupo?
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: email para invitar a usar ubuntu.shapado
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: en el grupo de ubuntu en shapado
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: la idea es cuando el team de soporte este listo
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaaa jaja ese... no no estoy.... 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pero ya me inscribo!!!
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, IngForigua link :D
<kuadrosx> ok :P
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ubuntu.shapado.com ?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, me gustaría integrar mas a shapado en el team de soporte
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver q se me ocurre
<kuadrosx> ok
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, el problema es q andamos sin miembros en el concilio... mucho cacique pero poco indio 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ya esta registrado mi nombre de usuario :O
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como estas entrado?
<SergioMeneses> voy a registrarme... sing up no?
<kuadrosx> http://shapado.com/users/sergioandresmeneses
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, entre ahora por LP
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ese ese soy jeje
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ya recuperé el pass
<evelyn_> Buenas noches con todos. Recien empiezo con ubuntu. Podrian decirme de algun programa que baje canciones de youtube?
<evelyn_> algo asi como el "atube2?
<IngForigua> evelyn_: 
<IngForigua> evelyn_: youtube-dl
<evelyn_> gracias!
<IngForigua> pero solo sirve pa youtube :P
<evelyn_> ,...ni modo
<IngForigua> y es en solo consola
<IngForigua> !google bajar videos youtube ubuntu
<evelyn_> en la terminal pongo sudo apt-get install youtube-dl?
<kubot> YouTube - Descargar videos de youtube desde linux ubuntu: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LSG8QWTv-o>; YouTube - Linux Ubuntu 10.04 LTS descargar vídeos Youtube limpiar ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKFHGrCHbEA>; Descargar programa para videos de youtube gratis - Ubuntu: <http://www.uptodown.com/ubuntu/buscar/programa-para-bajar-videos-de-youtube>; Descargar vídeos de YouTube en (2 more messages)
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos 
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-05
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, puedes reproducir los vídeos y sacarlos de la cache :D
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, sino te recomiendo esta pagina http://keepvid.com/
<SergioMeneses> funciona con java pero igual sirve para bajar los vídeos de youtube
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hi
<evelyn_> gracias sergio, los estoy sacando de tmp
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: el nuevo falshplayer ya no permite eso :P
<kuadrosx> hasta donde lei... :P
<kuadrosx> bueno, no creo que el nuevo este en los repos
<kuadrosx> !google firefox youtube donwload
<kubot> Video DownloadHelper :: Complementos para Firefox: <https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/3006/>; Easy YouTube Video Downloader :: Complementos para Firefox: <https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/10137/>; YouTube Download :: Complementos para Firefox: <https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/15002/>; YouTube - Descarga videos con Firefox y Download Helper: (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, yo he descargado la semana pasada
<SergioMeneses> así q no hasta el momento funciona xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, http://ubuntu.shapado.com/users/sergioandresmeneses
<SergioMeneses> :D
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: :P
<pupiquik> saludo muye bunas ncohes
<hollman> o/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, busy?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, viendo mi super ex novia :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no jodas y eso como?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> "sarcasmo"
<hollman> me acuesto en la cama, y sintonizo the film zone en mi tv y veo ... :P
<pupiquik> jajajajaja hollman 
<pupiquik> una ves lei por hay creo que fue en la rencion pasada
<pupiquik> que ustedes juganvan
<hollman> pupiquik, claro
<pupiquik> un juego line y que para ver si jugamos un dia de esto todos
<hollman> tambien jugamos
<hollman> o/
<hollman> enemy territory
<hollman> o urban terror
<pupiquik>  voy buscar y bueno nos pegamos la jugadita
<hollman> see
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, hollman toca organizarlo
<SergioMeneses> pero la semana entrante que cuadre lo del team de gamers
 * SergioMeneses anda copado de trabajo...
<pupiquik> ok listo em avisan
<pupiquik> estoy vuiendo el enemy territory
<pupiquik> y se ve bueno
<hollman> es el mejor !!!
<pupiquik> disparo me gusta
<hollman> solo que no se por que carajos no me sirve el sonido :S
<hollman> casi nada
<pupiquik> esos son los mio :d
<hollman> FPS es lo mejor
<hollman> pupiquik, lo  mio tambien ...
<hollman> agggg, me dieron ganas de ponerme a jugar
<pupiquik> tengo qe buscar bueno juegos o bueno tratarlo de correr en linux
<pupiquik> pro que es lo que me tiene del otro lado aveces
<hollman> yo por eso me compre una consola :P
<hollman> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ud puede leer privados?
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, pues call of dutty moder warf
<pupiquik> hora estoy por que tengo un pj con el bot en silkroad en ubuntu no puedo correr el juego
<hiko_hitokiri> ese corre bien
<pupiquik> si la otra seman voy tratar de correr todo eso juego porque encontre ya unas hermienta para correlo
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, COD en Ubuntu ?
<pupiquik> el cuento es queme quede sin targeta de video y la otra semana es que tal ves compre la otra ya
<hiko_hitokiri> no con puro wine corre
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, hummm vea pues ...
<hollman> bueno, igual ese lo tengo en la consola
<hiko_hitokiri> yo lo ando puse para probar si era cierto y pues si corre
<hiko_hitokiri> bien
<pupiquik> a mi la consolo casi no mee gusta 
<pupiquik> me gusta es el teclaod y mause
<hollman> nej
<hollman> yo si prefiero la consola
<hiko_hitokiri> si hollman  y corre mejor que en windows
<hollman> http://us.playstation.com/playstation/psn/profiles/hollman-killer/trophies/581989-Modern-Warfare-2
<hollman> :P
<hiko_hitokiri> = starcraft 2
<hiko_hitokiri> corre mejor en linux
<pupiquik> WOW core mejor en linux
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> aprobecha mejor la targeta de video
<pupiquik> un amigoq ue le gusta hoy lo instalo y le core mejor en linux
<hiko_hitokiri> tambien corre mejor lineage 2
<hiko_hitokiri> y es mas facil montar el server en linux tambien jajaja
<krawek> tkw-one: yo soy ateo
<hollman> krawek, se fumo ?
<hollman> ese comentario OT que ?
<krawek> oops estoy violando el coc supongo
<pupiquik> yo quiero es core silkroad pero con el bot tambein :)
<tkw-one> krawek: jajaja eres un disipulo de satan
<pupiquik> pero el bot no corre por que  nesitan unos compnetes solo de window
<usu> tkw-one: ateo significa que no cree ni en dios ni en satan.
<hollman> usu no nada
<hollman> solo que ese comentario que ?
<pupiquik> hay un bot que corre en linux pero es muy caro y no es bueno
<usu> es que tkw-one deja mensajitos cobartes de quit contra los ateos
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, para que el bot?
<tkw-one> usu: yo no dejo mensajes cobardes, yo hablo de frente.
<pupiquik> para que juegue solo hiko_hitokiri 
<hiko_hitokiri> a 
<pupiquik> es que es un juego MMORPG
<hollman> por que no hablan mejor de juegos libres ?
<hiko_hitokiri> en un mmorpg
<pupiquik> pero uno dura mucho subiendo
<pupiquik> demasido 
<hiko_hitokiri> oe ese fork de age esta bueno
<pupiquik> yo cuando jugaba bastnte dejava el bot 24/7 y en un dia subia como 30% y el juego tiene 110 lvl y era lvl 70 y picuqito jajajaj
<pupiquik> imaguinate lo lento que es subir
<hiko_hitokiri> si yo le prometi a ing subirlo en dofus pero nunca esta jajaj
<pupiquik> hollman:  conosco pocos juego libres en realidad
<hiko_hitokiri> the world o goo
<hiko_hitokiri> ese es bueno
<hollman> pupiquik, bueno, almenos disponibles nativamente en Linux
<hiko_hitokiri> o algo asi
<hollman> como world of goo :P
<hiko_hitokiri> imaginaria
<hiko_hitokiri> ese es muy bueno y divertido
<hiko_hitokiri> nupthy pishik
<hiko_hitokiri> o algo asi
<hiko_hitokiri> un fork de crayola
<pupiquik> alguno ustedes conoce wolteam
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> doom
<hiko_hitokiri> jaja
<pupiquik> por que una ves me dijieron que estuvo en linux
<pupiquik> y no se si continua
<pupiquik> que es un buen juego de diparo de primera persona online
<hiko_hitokiri> wolfstein
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, aja
<hollman> ese es el mejro para mi
<hollman> antes lo jugaba todos los dias
<alexxcom> buenas noches
<hollman> cuando andaba en la u
<pupiquik> no wolfteam
<hiko_hitokiri> alexxcom, buenas
<hollman> wolfenstein enemy territory 
<hollman> alexxcom, buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> tambien el te return to castle
<hiko_hitokiri> alien arena
<hiko_hitokiri> cuba
<pupiquik> yo deje de jgar un tiempo en realidad hace poco es que empce darle todos los dias
<hiko_hitokiri> tief
<hiko_hitokiri> recien lo liberaron tambien
<pupiquik> y hora que empese seme fiega la targeta de video :)
<pupiquik> que suerte
<hiko_hitokiri> thief digo
<alexxcom> de que platican?
<alexxcom> juegos?
<hiko_hitokiri> the games
<alexxcom> que bien
<hollman> alien arena es bueno tambien
<pupiquik> a mi lo que mas em gusta son disparo en primera persona
<hollman> es muy rapido
<hollman> pero es bien
<pupiquik> y bueno uno que otro MMORPG
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> a quienes no saben
<hollman> tenemos 2 servers de urban terror
<hollman> es un fps
<alexxcom> hace rato estaba jugando supertux
<hollman> podemso hacer torneos cuando quieran
<hollman> bueno, es e lmismo server, puertos diferentes :P
<pupiquik> si seria bein chebre hacer algo con para juagra todos
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<alexxcom> sep
<alexxcom> me apunto
<alexxcom> alien arena?
<hiko_hitokiri> el que es bueno tambien es tremulus
<alexxcom> o urban terror?
<alexxcom> y que tal wesnoth
<hiko_hitokiri> me gusta usar los aliens
<hiko_hitokiri> por que evolucionan jaja
<alexxcom> de que se trata tremulus?
<pupiquik> de todos me guatdo enemy territory
<alexxcom> tremulus es fps?
<hiko_hitokiri> es de disparos
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> me acabo de enterar que el server de u-co ya no existe hace 2 meses :S
<pupiquik> o bueno cualquiera de diparo me adacto
<hiko_hitokiri> si esta en linux desde hace un buen
<pupiquik> ese alien se parce a unrialtorne
<hiko_hitokiri> asi es
<hiko_hitokiri> es un fork de ese
<pupiquik> yo soy el nuevo de linuc xD
<alexxcom> pero hay una version de unreal para linux
<pupiquik> apena aprendiendo de juegos de linux :)
<pupiquik> huy voy decargarla
<pupiquik> por que me gusta el unreal es buien bueno realidad
<alexxcom> sep
<alexxcom> hay version linux
<pupiquik> el 3 es tremendo en realidad
<hollman> no juegan frozen bubble ?
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: jugando dofus
<hollman> en campus party casito me gano un motorola droid jugando ese
<hollman> llegue a la final
<hollman> y se puede jugar online
<hollman> es bueno :P
<pupiquik> jajaa ta buena esa
<alexxcom> pues la verdad no lo he jugado
<alexxcom> pero es como los demas fps
<alexxcom> tambien hay un alien arena 
<pupiquik> por ha econtre un flash de crisis esta chebr epara joder el rato 
<alexxcom> sep
<alexxcom> bueno el fronzen ubble
<alexxcom> ya lo habia jugado una vez en las maquinitas
<alexxcom> hace muchos años
<pupiquik> huy ese frozen es algo desconocido para mi :)
<alexxcom> es un juego de globos
<edwrad> IngForigua: hey garcias por la charla el dia d ehoy
<edwrad> al final se istalaron como 5 equipos y se arreglaron unos 2 ams que tenian unos peuqeños problemas
<IngForigua> se fue :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: bien hermano y ud
<IngForigua> hechando ecuaciones :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bien bien aquí cuadrando unas cositas :D
<SergioMeneses> entre esas actualizar unas wikis
<SergioMeneses> incluida la personal
<IngForigua> huy si tengo que meter 2 eventso mas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya estan los logs de la firma del Coc en Ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam/CharlasIrc
<IngForigua> Eso tambien debo meterlo este fin de me pongo a todo eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sisa actualice wikis :D
<alexxcom1> hola ingforigua
<IngForigua> alexxcom1: Jao
<alexxcom1> gracias por la membresia
<alexxcom1> ya esta completa
<IngForigua> Gente xitos
<JorgePulgarin> Buenas noches
<kuadrosx> madrugadas diria yo :P
<JorgePulgarin> Quisiera saber como publicar algo importante que me encontre para todos los usuario que queremos migrar de windows a linux
<kuadrosx> JorgePulgarin: como  le va?
<JorgePulgarin> donde me recomiendan hacerlo???
<JorgePulgarin> muy bien gracias y uds????
<tkw-one> JorgePulgarin: le recomiendo ponerlo en el www.microsoft.com
<JorgePulgarin> ???????
<kuadrosx> JorgePulgarin: no le hagas caso
<kuadrosx> generalmente lo hacen en blogs
<kuadrosx> JorgePulgarin: pero en concreto que es la info que quieres publicar?
<JorgePulgarin> mmmmm
<JorgePulgarin> lo que pasa es que cuando se va a quemar la imagen de 10.10 se debe hacer de una manera especial
<kuadrosx> no hay quemar iso?
<kuadrosx> :P
<JorgePulgarin> si hay que quemar el iso, pero la cosa es que no se puede quemar con roxio, nero o alguno similar...
<kuadrosx> no? hmm seguro?
<kuadrosx> raro
<JorgePulgarin> pues entre el lunes y hoy he dañado mas de 10 CD de esa forma
<kuadrosx> :S
<usu> grrr ese tkw-one, a la mierda los religiosos
<JorgePulgarin> de la unica forma que me funciono es haciendolo como dice en la pagina de ubuntu...
<JorgePulgarin> la forma es darle click derecho al archivo, seleccionar la opcion Abrir con.. y por ultimo Grabadora de Imagenes de Windows
<JorgePulgarin> lo lei en http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download, cuando uno le da click en el paso 2, show me how, y bajo hasta Win7
<JorgePulgarin> de esa forma inmediatamente me funciono!!!!!
<JorgePulgarin> saca un error que dice: (initramfs)
<kuadrosx> JorgePulgarin: puedes enviar un email a la lista
<kuadrosx> contando tu anécdota 
<JorgePulgarin> me parece buena idea!!!
<JorgePulgarin> ya cambiando de tema, que decia o a que se referia usu?
<usu> [00:55:14] <-- tkw-one (~edward-tk@dsl-emcali-190.1.211.205.emcali.net.co) has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat a la mierda el ateismo y sus profetas.)
<SergioMeneses> buenos días
<hollman> luis__lopez, MagicFab han probado waze ?
<luis__lopez> hollman:  naranjas
<hollman> luis__lopez, esta bueno. estado del trafico en tiempo real
<hollman> y se actualiza y envia reportes automaticos
<MagicFab> hollman, demasiadas preguntas
<MagicFab> y no se pudo conectar
<hollman> MagicFab, la primera vez si, se demora de 1 a 2 mins y le preguntan de todo
<hollman> pero vale la pena
<hollman> la verdad me ha gustado mucho
<hollman> MagicFab, ahi el le dice, por ser la primera vez se demora ...
<hollman> lo unico GPL de waze son los clientes ... gpl v2
<MagicFab> lo ensyé de nuevo, parece que funciona aquí.
<MagicFab> (!21) dice el indicador
<MagicFab> y en Bogotá ?
<hollman> si, le saca el trafico "alerta/lento"cerca a su ubicación
<hollman> MagicFab, igual
<hollman> la vaina es que entre mas clientes mejos
<hollman> MagicFab, puede ver http://es.waze.com/livemap/
<hollman> flood: Waze en Colombia
<hollman> Status:
<hollman> La comunidad de Colombia ha comenzado a construir estos mapas recientemente. Esto quiere decir que en algunas zonas no hay mapas, por lo que en esta primera fase probablemente te encontrarás "pavimentando" calles nuevas la mayor parte del tiempo. Esta es una de las cosas más divertidas que tiene Waze, así que estamos seguros de que los vas a disfrutar.
<hollman> me atreveria a decir que hay unos 50 o mas wazes en Bogota
 * luis__lopez instalando...
<MagicFab> Qué mal. Deberían contribuir a OSM mejor... aunque la utilidad es otra, al menos los datos geográficos serían libres.
<luis__lopez> MagicFab:  +1
<hollman> si claro, opino lo mismo ...
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, muy bueno https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/PildorasUbunteras/es
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, muy bueno https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/PildorasUbunteras/es
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, si ya conocia el proyecto :D 
<MagicFab> hollman, luis__lopez http://help.openstreetmap.org/questions/1009/waze-simplicity-for-osm
<hollman> voy, primero leyendo una nota que acaba de sacar enter 
<hollman> nota: Tres días después de su presentación oficial en Colombia, la adopción de Waze ha superado las 10.000 descargas –en su mayoría de Bogotá– -----> innnteresante
<MagicFab> http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/08/waze-make-your-own-maps-in-rea.html
<MagicFab> La verdad son dos proyectos complementarios, aunque lastimosamente Waze no aproveche la oportunidad de mejorar OSM
<hollman> http://www.enter.co/software/aplicacion-movil-ayuda-a-conductores-a-sortear-el-caos-vehicular/
<hollman> nota recien de enter ...
<MagicFab> excelente el video :)
<hollman> clic al link de MagicFab 
<hollman> MagicFab, no entendi :P
<hollman> osea que puedo utilizar la cartografia de OSM pero y los datos de waze los muestra sobre estos
<hollman> pero nunca los datos de waze como etado de trafico y demas son almacenados en OSM
<hollman> mas o menos lo que dice el ultimo parrafo del segundo comentario ...
<MagicFab> nada que ver uno con el otro.. aunque Waze podría usar datos de OSM / contribuir a ellos, han decidido no hacerlo.
<MagicFab> OSM no tiene como objetivo almacenar datos en tiempo real.
<MagicFab> ahí dejé mi comentario
<MagicFab> No sé si lo ves: http://www.enter.co/software/aplicacion-movil-ayuda-a-conductores-a-sortear-el-caos-vehicular/comment-page-1
<hollman> MagicFab, sip
<MagicFab> qué valientes, sin moderación :)
<MagicFab> Interesant ver que usan WordPress :)
<hollman> MagicFab, no, no sale su comentario :P
<hollman> si, es puro wordpress, pero solo dejan pendientes los comentarios con links 
<MagicFab> ah ok, ya veremos si lo publican
<hollman> yo tube que enviarles un twitt para que me publicaran uno ...
<hollman> **tuve
<MagicFab> hollman, excelente este -> http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=6973
<MagicFab> hollman, buen mercadeo, ahí le mandé otro link por identica
<hollman> MagicFab, si, vea pues, yo hasta ayer me enteré de esta app por que envie un twit que andaba en severo trancon
<hollman> @waze_es me respondio la forma de evitarlo ...
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos 
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: Días
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, como vas?
<s3rg10k0f> hiko_hitokiri, que onda
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, los manes no peliaron
<s3rg10k0f> :-(
<MagicFab> hollman, wow están pilas :)
<hollman> MagicFab, si, y buena publicidad por todo lado ...
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, s3rg10k0f nuy bien y ustedes
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hay pasandola :D aprovechando q hoy no se trabaja jeje
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, jajaj ta bien
<hiko_hitokiri> oe hiko_hitokiri tonces pa cuando dejamos el cepelio de ustedes en enemy territory jajajajajaj
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, cuando sea ;)
<hollman> menos hoy
<hollman> ni en horario de oficina ...
<hiko_hitokiri> pos pone horario de batalla en el wiki jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> y hay vemos hollman 
<Andphe> http://conferencia.unad.edu.co/cisco1024/?launcher=false
<Andphe> seguridad en redes
<Andphe> conferencia de cisco
<Andphe> ya empezó
<kuadrosx> http://www.meneame.net/story/ubuntu-usara-wayland-display-server-unity #crazy
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: cuale s la verdad de esto ↑
<luis__lopez> kuadrosx:  Mark lo dijo
<luis__lopez> kuadrosx:  el problema de tener vida nocturna como tu, es que se entera uno de cosas a las 24 h :)
<kuadrosx> :)
<Andphe> jajaj
<luis__lopez> obviamente a menos que esas cosas pasen en australia
<kuadrosx> luis__lopez: igual estaba mirando algunas cosas de meneame... que lo reviso cada semana
<Andphe> ese kuadrosx es un bicho nocturno
<kuadrosx> lol
<luis__lopez> "Buzzword of the day: Wayland - http://ping.fm/Kqgac"
<hollman> Andphe, hace cuanto emepzo esa charla ?
<Andphe> 56 mins
<Andphe> ahh no menos
<Andphe> unos 34 mins
<hollman> y quien es ese ?
<Andphe> terminesela de ver, que luego publican todo el material
<hollman> efren ?
<Andphe> un man certificado en cuanta cosa tiene cisco
<hollman> veo que uno puede levantar la mano, le dan a uno la palabra ?
<Andphe> al final hay una sesión de preguntas
<Andphe> preguntas por el chat
<hollman> Andphe, bien gracias
<senekis> Andphe, pasame el link
<Andphe> http://conferencia.unad.edu.co/cisco1024/?launcher=false
<senekis> Andphe, deniegan el acceso?
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> para entrar ?
<Andphe> pone tu nombre
<Andphe> no nick
<senekis> Andphe, http://imagebin.ca/view/pEmono.html
<Andphe> ahh pues hasta ahora todo el mundo ha podido entrar
<hollman> :-o
 * senekis es de malas
<hollman> senekis, muy demalas ...
<hollman> de malas
<senekis> hollman, ¬¬
<senekis> :'(
<kuadrosx> senekis: es que creen que eres de venezuela :P
<senekis> kuadrosx, ¬¬
<kuadrosx> J/K
<hollman> jajajajaja
<hollman> ya rcn te filtro por eso
<hollman> por que no la unad ...
<senekis> hollman, kuadrosx ya nno los quiero ¬¬ tambien me van a filtar es sus webs?
<kuadrosx> hollman: jajaja, en serio?
<hollman> que lo diga senekis 
<hollman> no fue así ?
<hollman> rcn no te bloqueo para ver una vez algo .. 
<hollman> ?
<kuadrosx> senekis: dile a tu isp :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, http://picasaweb.google.com/johanna1431/Unlisted#5481962369727998130
<senekis> hollman, ¬¬
<usu> hollman: lol
<hollman> luis__lopez, ha implementado algún ids ?
<luis__lopez> hollman:  hace rato
<luis__lopez> hollman:  recientemente, no...
<hollman> de casualidad snort ??
<hollman> para saber a quien acudir cuando me aviente a implementar el mio :P
<luis__lopez> no tripwire -> HIDS
<luis__lopez> recuerdo que iba a camellarle a snort, no recuerdo porque no lo implemente...
<luis__lopez> en general, se debe tratar de tener HIDS + NIDS
<luis__lopez> host & network
<luis__lopez> HIDS -> ej: tripwire
<luis__lopez> NIDS -> ej: snort
<luis__lopez> ya recuerdo el cuento.... habia que hacer algo pasivo
<luis__lopez> y se necesitaba un dispositivo, pero no querian comprarlo
<luis__lopez> eso fue cuando estaba todavia en Colombia
<hollman> mmmmm
<hollman> mi firewall solo tiene para implementar snort ...
<hollman> a ver como me va
<hollman> pero hasta la proxima semana ... :P
<Andphe> hollman ya puede preguntar
<hollman> Andphe, hay mas charlas ?
<Andphe> no, el man va a hacer una simulación
<Andphe> esta es la única charla de la tarde
<Andphe> hollman, http://goo.gl/FOGok
<Andphe> vee les cambiaron el orden
<Andphe> pero ya han pasado todas las de hoy
<Andphe> hollman, te hubieras visto la de comunicaciones unificadas de Microsoft
<Andphe> sería interesante contrastar la solución de MS con las libres
<hollman> me dice que van a publicar memorias, no ?
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> eso dijieron esta mañana
<Andphe> o me lo abran dicho para que no hiciera mas preguntas
<Andphe> xD
<hollman> me perdi la de wireless :(
<Andphe> ahh pero esa era sobre sistemas embebidos
<Andphe> no wifi
<Andphe> mas bien GPS
<Andphe> y GSM, SMS GPRS
<hollman> baj
<hollman> oe les carga http://cohombrocolombia.com/ ?
<Andphe> no
<Andphe> This directory should not be accessible from a web-browser.
<hollman> mmm
<hollman> que vaina mas rara
<hollman> así quein se va a ganar el ipad :(
<hollman> *quien ...
<luis__lopez> hollman ping
<s3rg10k0f> This directory should not be accessible from a web-browser.
 * luis__lopez se pregunta donde anda hollman cuando uno *realmente* lo necesita :S
<hollman> luis__lopez, jajaja
<hollman> luis__lopez, hola
<hollman> cuenteme
<luis__lopez> hey hollman: cuales eran los dispositivos que recomendaste una vez para redes mesh?
<kuadrosx> luis__lopez: yo creo que en el mismo lugar donde usted se va cuando uno lo necesita :P
<luis__lopez> kuadrosx:  :\
<hollman> luis__lopez, nanostation2
<hollman> ubiquiti nanostation
<luis__lopez> k
<luis__lopez> estan transmitiendo las conferencias de la nacional?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑
<Andphe> no
<Andphe> UNAD <> UNAL
<luis__lopez> Andphe:  got it...
<Andphe> UNAD == Universidad Nacional Abierta y a Distancia
<luis__lopez> pense que eran: http://www.fce.unal.edu.co/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=815&Itemid=1
<Andphe> nope, esto es un seminario de actualización tecnológica 
<usu> la unad no es parte de la unal? Andphe?
<Andphe> no
<usu> seguro?
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> tiene rector y todo
<Andphe> de hecho los de la UNAL desprecian a los de la UNAD, aunque ellos desprecian a todo el mundo
<Andphe> xDD
<Andphe> usu, kuadrosx han escuchado algo del barcamp cali ?
<usu> no
<kuadrosx> no
<Andphe> ojalá no lo anuncien la misma semana del evento
<Andphe> :S
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<JimmyA> Buen dia.  Alguien de Medellin por aqui?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-06
<asnos> e caido con esta mierda /timer 0 0 //$left(ameipmask,3) $left(esirc,2) $left(Generated,1) $+ $right(getipay,2)
<asnos> O_O que noob soy
<asnos> alguno sabe como pararlo?
<usu> que cliente es asnos?
<asnos> que tiene que ver el cliente?
<asnos> El hp de puta que me lo a echo a sido ingenioso para camuflar la palabra
<usu> ah pero estas en windows
<asnos> si ando en la pc del escritorio
<usu> asnos: /timer 0 -p
<asnos> ok ire a probar haber si es
<Andphe> que es eso usu ?
<usu> mirc
<carabobo> buenas
<carabobo> ¿como estan?
<carabobo> ¿como estamos por la tierra de Kraken?
<SergioMeneses> carabobo, saludos
<usu> el kraken no era un bestia mitologica de 8 brazos?
<carabobo> se le saluda SergioMeneses 
<hiko_hitokiri> que no el kraken vive en grecia?
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, usu jaja quieren expropiar al kraken xD
<usu> chavez?
<usu> expropiese!
<usu> tkw-one: a la mierda la religion
<tkw-one> usu: solo se que los ateos son disipulos de satan ... 
<usu> tipica logica de un religioso
<usu> solo se que X y ~X
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: lol
<tkw-one> cual es la logica de un ateo .... hummm 0=no 1=si .... osea tenes logica elctronica
<tkw-one> kuadrosx: cual es la risita.
<kuadrosx> como que "dicipulos de satan"?
<kuadrosx> o de santa?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, rudolf era satanico?
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<tkw-one> es simple... o estan del lado de lo espiritual o estan en contra... simple.
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: era santanico
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, veo
<usu> falacia
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: si no estan conmigo estan contra mi
<kuadrosx> facista :S
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya ninguno posee un dogma revelado así q cambien el tema
<tkw-one> kuadrosx: pues si... sino estan con linux estan contra linux.. jajajja
<SergioMeneses> sigan con el kraken
<usu> eso es una falacia tkw-one
<kuadrosx> [21:01:39] <-- tkw-one (~edward-tk@dsl-emcali-190.1.211.205.emcali.net.co) has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat a la mierda el ateismo y sus profetas.)
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ↑↑
<usu> se llama falso dilema
<usu> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falso_dilema
<tkw-one> porque?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: aqui varios somos ateos
<kuadrosx> y tkw-one nos esta insultando constantemente
<usu> exacto
<usu> ya no solo quiere vernos quemar en el infierno por toda la eternidad
<usu> sino que viene a ponernos mensajitos
<usu> jodidos religiosos sadicos
<tkw-one> el ateismo es una secta destructiva, ademas mis comentarios no insultan solo describen mi opinion.
<usu> tkw-one: nos estas mandando a la mierda
<usu> y no es ninguna secta
<usu> no sabes ni que es el ateismo
<tkw-one> diga usted sabio iluminado entonces que es el ateismo.
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: insultan
<SergioMeneses> veo
<usu> es muy simple tkw-one, ateismo es no creer en ninguna deidad (incluido satan)
<tkw-one> usu: esa es la filosofia de su secta
<usu> no es una secta tkw-one
<usu> y no es una filosofia
<usu> bueno no me extraña que seas religioso
<tkw-one> sino e suna filosofia entonces que es?
<usu> eres muy tonto para entender algo tan simple
<usu> en fin, religiosos.
<SergioMeneses> usu, tkw-one a ver respetemos
<SergioMeneses> tomemos el tema en paz
<tkw-one> soy tonto y no me ofende...
<usu> SergioMeneses: tkw-one mantiene dejando mensajitos cobardes
<usu> y lo hace a proposito
<tkw-one> yo tengo un mensaje de introduccion y uno de salida a los que tengo dercho... simplemnete los uso... y usted porqe sufre??
<usu> los tontos religiosos no estan contentos porque ya no pueden seguir asesinando gente en nombre de su ser imaginario
<tkw-one> usu: para no ir mas lejos... le digo: solo quien se conoce a si mismo de verdad obstenta algun conocimiento... lo demas son bufonerias.
<tkw-one> que tipo mas raro.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, jeje
<kuadrosx> en fin
<kuadrosx> yo tambien salgo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: o/
<hiko_hitokiri> hollman, tonces si va poner el calendario jajajajjaja
<tkw-one> hiko_hitokiri: ioga man, o dire otaku, cual es el ultimo anime (pelicula) que este buena de ver?
<germanespana> cordial saludo
<hiko_hitokiri> bienas
<evelyn_> estoy instalando windows xp en mi maquina virtual...uso ubuntu 9.04 y al momento de ingresar wins..me sale
<evelyn_> La máquina virtual informa que el SO huésped no soporta integración del ratón en el modo de video actual. Se necesita capturar el ratón (haciendo clic sobre la pantalla de la máquina virtual o presionando la tecla anfitrión) para poder usar el ratón dentro de SO huésped.
<evelyn_> si alguien pueda ayudarme porfavor
<hollman> evelyn_, y diste clic sobre la maquina virtual ?
<kuadrosx> vee tenemos nuevo miembro en el canal
<hollman> kuadrosx, pero muda :P
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> estaba molestando ...
<kuadrosx> jaja
<kuadrosx> hollman: lol, que tal que sea muda
<hollman> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<hollman> evelyn_, toc toc
<hollman> evelyn_, busca ayuda con una virtual machine
<kuadrosx> si, en realidad vi que entro a preguntar algo el otro día
<kuadrosx> a ver
<hollman> y bubca habia visto a ubuntulog 
<kuadrosx> aaa ya
<kuadrosx> estaba buscando como descargar videos de youtube
<kuadrosx> bubca?
<hollman> yo siempre utilizo youtube-dl
<kuadrosx> yo lo usaba
<hollman> aunque ultimamente no ha funcionado en algunos videos ...
<kuadrosx> ahora no entro a youtube :P
<hollman> yo tapoco....
<kuadrosx> hollman: se guardan en el temporal :P
<kuadrosx> o bueno, eso dijo Sergio
<hollman> kuadrosx, pero tendria que esperar a que lo "cachee" todo
<hollman> kuadrosx, si si
<hollman> los manda a tmp
<hollman> pero toca esperar
<hollman> en cambio
<hollman> youtube-dl url y listo
<hiko_hitokiri> hollman, y el calendario
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, cual ?
<hiko_hitokiri> el del juego jajajaja
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, me da locha hacer calendario
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, tiene algun server por ahí ?
<hollman> alguno donde siempre entre ?
<hiko_hitokiri> de juego o de ese? hollman 
<hollman> del juego
<hiko_hitokiri> pues la verdad no jajaj
<kuadrosx> uuuyyyy
<kuadrosx> lo volvieron a implementar el get tags from MusicBrainz a amarok
<kuadrosx> \o/
<hollman> kuadrosx, que es eso ?
<kuadrosx> para taggear las canciones usando un bd
<kuadrosx> que adivina que cancion es
<hollman> automaticamente ?
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman> a lo bien ?
<hollman> mmmmm
<hollman> y que bd ?
<kuadrosx> mas o menos, toca escoger en una lista
<kuadrosx> aunque no se si teste terminado
<kuadrosx> porque solo esta en la version de desarrollo
<kuadrosx> !google MusicBrainz
<kubot> MusicBrainz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MusicBrainz>; MusicBrainz Picard - Descargar: <http://musicbrainz-picard.softonic.com/>; MusicBrainz Picard: Organiza tu música (fácil y gratis): <http://www.neoteo.com/musicbrainz-picard-organiza-tu-musica-facil-y.neo>; Music Brainz te ayuda a etiquetar correctamente tus canciones en ...: (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> hollman: ↑
<hollman_> kuadrosx, me desconecte
<kuadrosx> aa
<kuadrosx> hollman: MusicBrainz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MusicBrainz>; MusicBrainz Picard - Descargar: <http://musicbrainz-picard.softonic.com/>; MusicBrainz Picard: Organiza tu música (fácil y gratis): <http://www.neoteo.com/musicbrainz-picard-organiza-tu-musica-facil-y.neo>; Music Brainz te ayuda a etiquetar correctamente tus canciones en ...: (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> es como una base da datos que se alimenta de los usuarios
<hollman_> que interesante
<hollman_> kuadrosx, y sabe si ya funca bien en gnome el reproductor este
<hollman_> amarok
<kuadrosx> tocaria probar, porque hace poco habia alguien a quien le reproducia la musica
<kuadrosx> hollman_: pero te toca esperar... porque esto es en la version de desarrollo
<kuadrosx> hollman_: pero mire a ver si esta picard en los repos
<hollman_> si está
<hollman_> picard - Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger
<kuadrosx> bueno, ese tambien lo hace supuestamente
<kuadrosx> no lo eh probado
<kuadrosx> nada como tener bien taggeadas las canciones
<hollman_> kuadrosx, hui si
<hollman_> mi musica esta un desastre
<hollman_> ademas que tengo musica repetida 
<hollman_> con el cover art que no es
<hollman_> haj
<hollman_> esta una chanda
<hollman_> y me desespera
<hollman_> kuadrosx, sabe si hay aalguna app que elimine las repetidas ?
<kuadrosx> amarok tiene una opcion
<kuadrosx> pero a mi siempre me da miedo usarla :P
<hollman_> jajajajajaja
<kuadrosx> [23:53:43] <-- tkw-one (~edward-tk@dsl-emcali-190.99.251.19.emcali.net.co) has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat a la mierda el ateismo y sus profetas.)
<kuadrosx> hollman_: ↑
<hollman_> jejeje
<hollman_> enq ue canal ?
<kuadrosx> este man no aporta y solo viene a insultar :S
<kuadrosx> aca
<hollman_> *en que canal
<kuadrosx> ↑↑↑
<hollman_> a carachas, no habia leido !!!
<hollman_> va tocar banearlo .....
<hollman_> kuadrosx, antes habia hecho lo mismo ?
<hollman_> bueno, toca reprenderlo primero y si reincide ban
<kuadrosx> si, desde hace rato
<kuadrosx> same no le dijo nada...
<kuadrosx> no se, estuve a punto de dejar de entar al canal...
<hollman_> nada, me toca reprenderlo primero
<hollman_> no tengo mas de una evidencia para banearlo
<hollman_> pero me acabo de enviar el log a mi email
<hollman_> para tenerlo presenta a una segunda
<hollman_> gracuas
<hollman_> *gracias
<hollman_> yo ni me di cuenta
<kuadrosx> hollman_: ok
<kuadrosx> hollman_: gracias
<kuadrosx> probaste el picard?
<hollman_> kuadrosx, si
<hollman_> ando analizando
<kuadrosx> parece que tambien sube los datos al server
<hollman_> procesando 2888 mp3's
<kuadrosx> :O
<kuadrosx> yo lo hice por partes
<kuadrosx> para un album
<hollman_> a hollman no le da miedo
<hollman_> jejejeje
<hollman_> cualquier cosa tengo copia en la oficina
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> deberia hacer una copia en disco protable
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> 1T
<hollman_> todo Documents lo tengo sincronizado con U one
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman_> kuadrosx, ando detras de implementar bacula
<hollman_> tengo 160 teras en tapes en blanco y sin utilizar
<kuadrosx> hmm ojala que terminen el u1 para kde rapido :|
<hollman_> si me funca antes de este año voy a ten toda mi info en la oficina en un tape :P
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman_> el colmo la empresa, compraron 2 servers , conectaron la unidad de tapes con 160 teras
<hollman_> y no compraron el sw para copias
<hollman_> :E
<hollman_> lo peor, lleva eso como 5 años y los tapes no saben que es que los escriban ...
<hollman_> me esta dando sueño :S
<kuadrosx> jej
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<Andphe> dias
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, buenos días
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, se ve que se fueron de playa estos jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jejeje andan ocupados me imagino
<pupiquik> saludos a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, saludos
<pupiquik> perdon me pueden recomendar un convertidor de video que soporte mkv
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, hacerlo dvd?
<pupiquik> hiko_hitokiri:  para tarnformarloa  mp4
<pupiquik> es que tengo una pelicula en mkv y pesa 16gb
<pupiquik> y bueno quiero bajarla de peso
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<hiko_hitokiri> ponela a hacer abdominales y a correr jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> pera ya eo
<pupiquik> la intecion es vajarla a unos 8 gb para meterla en dos dvd 
<pupiquik> ajajajja esa seria buena idea
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, 
<pupiquik> si
<hiko_hitokiri> mira qui dan una solucion mirala deja busco otra
<hiko_hitokiri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548547
<hiko_hitokiri> pupiquik, 
<hiko_hitokiri> esta es la forma facil
<pupiquik> veamos
<hiko_hitokiri> http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<pupiquik> muchas gracias hiko_hitokiri 
<hiko_hitokiri> de nada
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: juagndo al dofus
<dannyLopez> buenas?
<dannyLopez> nesesito ayuda
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, pregunta si alguien sabe te responde 
<dannyLopez> q cliente de chat puedo utilizar en ubuntu? algo asi como el mirc o el xchat?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, usa el xchat :D
<SergioMeneses> es el q yo uso :D
<dannyLopez> SergioMeneses: resulta q soy como nuevo en esto y lo descargue de la pagina un archivo rpm como hago para instalarlo?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, usas ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, oks
<SergioMeneses> abre synaptic y busca el xchat y le das click derecho instalar y sale :D
<SergioMeneses> ...le das aplicar y te queda instalado :D
<dannyLopez> asi nada mas? o: entonses para q ponen una descarga rpm en la pagina?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, por si usas alguna distribución q tenga soporte para los archivos rpm
<SergioMeneses> como fedora
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> pero no te preocupes haz lo q te digo y listo
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> SergioMeneses,  ya!
<dannyLopez> ahora si puedo hacer mi pregunta la mas dificil
<dannyLopez> resulta q instale el compiz y me pone problema con la barra de titulo y no se mo arreglar eso?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, oks... 
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, tienes tarjeta de vídeo?
<dannyLopez> si una ati radeon 3200
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, ya le instalaste el controlador?
<dannyLopez> y mira q eso es lo mas comico: cuando estaba sin controlador funciono el compiz y el letero q sale al iniciar ubuntu era pequeño y bonito y ahora q tiene el controlador el compiz paila y el letraro de inicio es grande y feo feo
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> hablas del gdm
<SergioMeneses> raro
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> pensé que tenias otro problema xD
<dannyLopez> uno como...?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, jajaja como q se toteo el vídeo o algo así :D
<SergioMeneses> algo peor :D
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, modificaste algo del gdm?
<dannyLopez> no afortunadamente mis problemas son faciles (para alguien avansado)
<dannyLopez> de cual gdm?
<dannyLopez> noov (?) acuerdese
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, el problema especificamente es que cuando entras la ventana de login se ve fea?
<dannyLopez> no con el compiz
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... 
<SergioMeneses> pero no me dijiste que era el letrero al iniciar ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> no eso es algo raro ya q si tengo el controlador de video deveria aparecer mejor no crees?
<dannyLopez> no mi problema real es con el compiz
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<dannyLopez> no? sin respuesta?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, andaba mirando pero no veo tu problema en concreto
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, pregunta en este canal #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, jeje yo nunca he usado compiz :S por eso me queda dificil identificar por experiencia q puede ser :S
<dannyLopez> oka
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos luego...
<dannyLopez> alguien me ofrece ayuda en instalacion?
<dannyLopez> si buenas?
<carlosleon> Buenas tardes o/
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, hi
<carlosleon> de repente me he quedado sin poder conectarme a mi red wireless, y no es problema de contraseña, pero no tengo idea qué mirar para ver qué es lo que está fallando :/
<carlosleon> ¿alguien me podría dar alguna indicación?
<carlosleon> estoy ahora mismo conectado por ethernet
<kuadrosx> carlosleon: que hiciste antes de que se presentara el problema?
<carlosleon> instalé wxMaxima anoche
<carlosleon> fué lo último que hice en el computador
<carlosleon> lo instalé conectado a la wireless de la univerdidad.
<carlosleon> universidad*
<kuadrosx> carlosleon: no sera que esta tomando la otra wireless?
<kuadrosx> el network manager?
<kuadrosx> bueno, salgo para concentrarme en shapado o/
<carlosleon> no, no está tomando otra conexión. El network manager me pregunta por la clave, y me intento conectar y no me deja, vuelve a salir el mensaje diciendo que estoy offline, y la clave es la correcta :/
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, reinicie el modem 
<carlosleon> ¿si será el modem? Es que ahora mismo estoy conectao a la alámbrica y "todo bien"
<carlosleon> erda, si era lo que decía SergioMeneses 
<carlosleon> SergioMeneses: ++
<carlosleon> ¿si hay karma en este channel?
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, no nada... solo en el de #dev-co
<SergioMeneses> si puedes darme allí no me parecería mal
<Andphe> lol
<Andphe> puro trafico de karma
<carlosleon> jajaja, sé feliz Andphe 
<carlosleon> tengo una duda desde ya hace rato y el Andphe es el que me va a sacar de ignorante
<Andphe> dele a ver si si
<carlosleon> hay una aplicación que puedo correr en ubuntu usando xulrunner, que es la única dependencia al parecer de la app
<carlosleon> se llama pencil y la ejecuto con algo como $ xulrunner /home/carlos/Applications/pencil/application.ini
<Andphe> ok
<carlosleon> ¿yo puedo hacer un paquete de eso Andphe ?
<Andphe> para wireframe, no?
<carlosleon> sip
<Andphe> prism
<Andphe> !google pencil prism
<carlosleon> la idea es tener un paquete y que la gente pueda usar el aplicativo con un apt-get install pencil y luego ejecutarlo con pencil, pero que instale las dependencias y tales.
<carlosleon> ok
<Andphe> a ver si hay algo :P
<kubot> Prism Ark Priecia Pencil 100 Original Bella Sexy Anme Manga ...: <http://kotear.pe/aviso/51306-prism-ark-priecia-pencil-100-original-bella-sexy-anme-manga>; William Henry Fox Talbot. Fotografía. Gran Bretaña - Avizora - Atajo: <http://www.avizora.com/publicaciones/biografias/textos/textos_t/0014_talbot_william_henry_fox_.htm>; Prism: Ejecutando aplicaciones web en el Escritorio | DistroTEST: (2 more messages)
<carlosleon> prism <?>
<Andphe> es que prism es para hacer eso
<Andphe> no tengo muy masticado el concepto
<Andphe> pero básicamente puedo decir que hacer de las aplicaciones web, aplicaciones de escritorio
<carlosleon> yo creo que debe haber algo así como el Bundler para ruby Andphe 
<Andphe> en realidad lo que hace es crear un navegador pequeño en el cual corre la app js
<Andphe> por ejemplo
<carlosleon> wow
<Andphe> hay una webapp llamada paymo
<Andphe> es para control de tiempos
<Andphe> no hay un cliente para linux
<Andphe> entonces un julano, cogió el js y lo metió en un solo paquete
<Andphe> que yo puedo ejecutar localmente
<Andphe> se ve como una app desktop
<Andphe> screenshot ?
<carlosleon> cool
<carlosleon> me vas a pasar un scrinshot o yo te lo tengo que pasar a ti? :P
<Andphe> yo le voy a mostrar paymo
<carlosleon> cool, dale.
<Andphe> http://imagebin.ca/view/cJ_kzTo.html
 * carlosleon clicks
<Andphe> http://prism.mozillalabs.com/
<carlosleon> mmmm pero creo que en este caso no aplica eso Andphe 
<carlosleon> déjame leer un poco, pero creo que no va la cosa por ahí
<carlosleon> http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<carlosleon> esta es la home de la app que te digo Andphe 
<carlosleon> tienen tres versiones: una para mac, otra como plugin de firefox y la otra para linux
<Andphe> ok
 * Andphe mira
<carlosleon> hay paquete para fedora y para arch. Falta el de ubuntu <3
<hiko_hitokiri> dale con alien aver si funciona
<Ubermensh> Hola, buena tarde a todos
<carlosleon> Ubermensh: hola
<carlosleon> ¿cómo estás?
<Ubermensh> carlosleon: muy bien, con una preguntica bastante común creo yo
<Ubermensh> voy a utilizar Hugs, el cual decargué un .tar.gz2.  Lo descomprimí y luego de ello ejecuté ./configure, make y sudo checkinstall -y.  Eso me genera un .deb, y me salió un aviso que ya la aplicación estaba instalada.  No he logrado ejecutarla :)
<carlosleon> la verdad no sé qué es Hugs
<carlosleon> de igual manera, lo que intentas es compilar un paquete
<Ubermensh> exacto
<carlosleon> perdón, compilar una aplicación.
<Ubermensh> mmmmm, si
<carlosleon> bueno, ¿cómo se supone que se llama el "ejecutable" ?
<Ubermensh> es ahi donde estoy perdido.  Mira el mensaje que me salió al ejecutar sudo checkinstall -y Done. The new package has been installed and saved to   /home/cristhian/Descargas/hugs98-plus-Sep2006/hugs98-plus_Sep2006-1_i386.deb
<carlosleon> la verdad cuando compilo una aplicación a pedal Ubermensh, dentro de los pasos que sigo, no está el checkinstall -y
<carlosleon> lo que hago es ./configure, luego make y finalmente make install
<Ubermensh> según he leido, ese se puede utilizar en ves del make install
<carlosleon> este último (make install) lo hago con sudo, y eso lo que hace es mandar el ejecutable que genere la compilación a la carpeta del sistema en donde residen los demás ejecutables
<carlosleon> Ubermensh: pues, ahí veo que genera el .deb y dice que lo instaló, pero si no te figura el ejecutable por ningún lado, pues tienes que proceder a ejecutar el .deb
<carlosleon> ¿ya intentaste con sudo dpkg -i hugs98-plus_Sep2006-1_i386.deb ?
<Ubermensh> eso checkinstall genera un .deb el cual facilita el uso del programa
<Ubermensh> carlosleon: si lo intenté y no fue exitoso.  Estoy ejecutando el make install
<carlosleon> Ubermensh: ok, suerte con el make install.
 * carlosleon cruza los dedos
<carlosleon> :)
<Ubermensh> cristhian@cristhianlinux:~/Descargas/hugs98-plus-Sep2006$ sudo dpkg -i hugs98-plus_Sep2006-1_i386.deb  (Leyendo la base de datos ...  00% 156190 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.) Preparando para reemplazar hugs98-plus Sep2006-1 (usando hugs98-plus_Sep2006-1_i386.deb) ... Desempaquetando el reemplazo de hugs98-plus ... Configurando hugs98-plus (Sep2006-1) ... Procesando disparadores para man-db ...
<Ubermensh> eso sudece al ejecutar el .deb
<carlosleon> ok
<Ubermensh> ejecuté el make install, no veo nada raro, ¿a dónde voy?
<carlosleon> lo ejecutaste con sudo?
<carlosleon> y no arrojó ningún error?
<Ubermensh> lo ejecute con sudo
<carlosleon> ok
<carlosleon> pero la verdad no sé cómo sacar el nombre del ejecutable
<carlosleon> intenta con hugs
<carlosleon> $ hugs --help
<Ubermensh> creo que no generó errores, las últimas lineas fueron make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/cristhian/Descargas/hugs98-plus-Sep2006/docs/users_guide' make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/cristhian/Descargas/hugs98-plus-Sep2006/docs'
<Ubermensh> Warning: unknown toggle `-'; ignoring. ERROR - Missing integer in option setting "elp"  FATAL ERROR: Unable to load Prelude
<Ubermensh> al parecer si está instalado
<carlosleon> cool
<carlosleon> ya el problema no es de compilación, sino de ejecución
<carlosleon> Ubermensh: siempre que quieras saber en dónde está el ejecutable de una aplicación, lo puedes hacer desde consola con el comando whereis
<carlosleon> $whereis hugs
<carlosleon> $ whereis hugs | perdón :P
<Ubermensh> hugs: /usr/local/bin/hugs /usr/local/lib/hugs
<carlosleon> ok
<Ubermensh> cuando digito hugs en consola tambien me funciona.  Hugs es un intérprete para Haskell, ahora tengo que ponerme a verificar como ejecuto los archivos que ya tengo realizados.
<Ubermensh> carlosleon: gracias
<carlosleon> Ubermensh: de nada :)
<carlosleon> ¿alguna persona conoce un convertidor con interfaz gráfica, de videos en Ubuntu?
<carlosleon> algo bonito :P
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, prueba WinFF
<SergioMeneses> http://www.alejandrox.com/2008/06/winff-conversor-de-formatos-de-video-en-ubuntu/
<carlosleon> lo conoces personalmente? :P
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, si lo use hace ufff
<SergioMeneses> era muy bueno en esa epoca
<SergioMeneses> :D
<carlosleon> cool, voy entonces.
<hiko_hitokiri> lo major que yo he visto es movil media convert
<hiko_hitokiri> mejor
<carlosleon> veamos esa también a ver qué tal :P
<hiko_hitokiri> podes hasta arrastratle los archivos encima no necesitas darle a abrir
<hiko_hitokiri> muy buno
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hace mucho q no convirto vídeos
<hiko_hitokiri> yo =
<hiko_hitokiri> pero siempre me lo preguntan jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> ese lo consegui por que antes todos mis amigos liberavan celulares
<hiko_hitokiri> y cosas de esas
<carlosleon> pero eso es para convertir cosas a formatos móviles?
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<carlosleon> yo necesito pasar from rmvb to avi
<carlosleon> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> a todos
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, jeje no eso puede con todo xD
<carlosleon> no está en los repos
<SergioMeneses> a mi el formato q casi no me gustaba era el 3gp :S
<hiko_hitokiri> se llama asi por que fue de los primero que convertian a formato celular
<SergioMeneses> como lo odie!!!
<hiko_hitokiri> y biceversa
<carlosleon> lol
<hiko_hitokiri> no no esta en los repos tocaa bajr el archivo del 
<carlosleon> :O aquí en los repos salió uno dizque Arista
<hiko_hitokiri> sitio
<carlosleon> hiko_hitokiri: ok, no hay problema.
<carlosleon> ah, pero está en los repos de medibuntu
<carlosleon> cool
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon, jejeje
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-07
<wilmerch> estoy instalando ubuntu pero el paquete de idiomas esta demorado ¿es normal?
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, buen día :D
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<CGL> Gente ¿Alguien me ayuda con el ubuntu 10.10?  No identifica las "ñ" ni los acentos en los nombres de archivos
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-31
<cekay> hola,ayuda con gnome mplayer me sale esto :error al abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.
<Emerling> cekay, 
<Emerling> saludos
<Emerling> que version usas?
<Emerling> de Ubuntu
<Emerling> y en que momento te sale ese error (reproduciendo que?)
<cekay> ubuntu 10.10
<Emerling> esta reproduciendo video. dvd, ??
<cekay> si,reproduciendo dvd
<Emerling> http://goo.gl/PLR4d
<Emerling> revisa alli
<Emerling> espero te ayude
<jemar> hola
<jemar> alguien me puede ayudar
<jemar> nadie se anima?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-01
<IngForigua> kdrx: ping
<kdrx> IngForigua: pong
<IngForigua> kdrx: una pregunta pana es que cuando envio una respuesta a ubuntu.shapado.com esta no se guarda bien o no guarda nada
<IngForigua> y toca editar y responder
<kdrx> :-O
<IngForigua> :S
<kdrx> a ver
<kdrx> raro
<IngForigua> eso me paso antier
<kdrx> raro
<kdrx> :|
<kdrx> IngForigua: que pregunta era?
<IngForigua> ya se la paso
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/problemas-al-actualizar-ubuntu-11-10
<IngForigua> esa
<IngForigua> hmmm ahi me la envio a media y la edite
<IngForigua> kdrx: seria bueno que shpado generara como la reputacion en una imagen como stackexchange
<kdrx> IngForigua: en una imagen?
<IngForigua> si se la he visto a gente en foros pero sinceramente no se si la genera stackexchange
<kdrx> hmm creo entender
<kdrx> tal vez, pero no es prioridad por ahora
<IngForigua> http://stackoverflow.com/users/flair/244296.png
<IngForigua> eso es gomoso
<IngForigua> jajaja
<kdrx> jejej si
<kdrx> IngForigua: cuando fallo pusiste año con eñe?
<IngForigua> no recuerdp
<kdrx> y lo cambiaste por aNo para que funcionara?
<IngForigua> no se si respondi desde el sever de la empresa
<IngForigua> o desde mi casa
<IngForigua> Ñ
<IngForigua> pero no creo
<IngForigua> el server no tiene enie
<IngForigua> pero chevere que ya deja subir imagen de profile
<kdrx> jej este man puso una imagen y fallo el cropeado
<kdrx> :|
<kdrx> a ver
<kdrx> faltaba mas que fallara esa vaina
<kdrx> :|
<kdrx> IngForigua: volve a subir la imagen esa
<IngForigua> si en esas ando
<IngForigua> pense que hacia resize
<kdrx> si
<kdrx> es que lo debio hacer
<kdrx> IngForigua: la volviste a subir?
<IngForigua> no actualiza
<IngForigua> :S
<kdrx> :S
<kdrx> no puede ser :/
<kdrx> IngForigua: algun error?
<IngForigua> no nada
<kdrx> jejej
<IngForigua> simplemente no la cambia
<kdrx> okay :P
<kdrx> IngForigua: ok :P
<IngForigua> matela del server jajajaja
<kdrx> son de esas cosas que lo dejan a uno o_O`
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> hmmmm el chache de firefox
<kdrx> no, yo lo veo igual
<kdrx> IngForigua: vos no podes cometar?
<kdrx> la pregunta?
<IngForigua> toy respondiendo otra
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/certificarme-en-linux-lp1-lp2
<IngForigua> acabe de responder esa e incompleta :-/
<IngForigua> no la manda completa
<kdrx> super raro man
<kdrx> IngForigua: como era el texto completo?
<IngForigua> ya se me olvido
<IngForigua> pero meti otra vaina
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que se dice
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua,  \o
<SergioMeneses> kdrx, \o
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, \o
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aquí armando lo del loco.council...
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: O/ SOY SURDO
<IngForigua> xDDD
<kdrx> IngForigua: dame mas info ome
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> pere respondo algo y le dijo vale
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: en bta?
<IngForigua> esta en modo kof?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... 
<SergioMeneses> $--
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: aprenda .net
<IngForigua> jajaja
<kdrx> IngForigua: ya?
<kdrx> xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si eso me dijeron! 
<SergioMeneses> pero neeeh programo pero no me apasiona
<SergioMeneses> eso es el kdrx  y el Andphe 
 * kdrx developero
<kdrx> :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: me salio completa
<IngForigua> esta
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/sotfware-contable-en-ubuntu
<kuadrosx> bien raro :|
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: que browser usas?
<IngForigua> Firefox
<IngForigua> rocks
<kuadrosx> 4 5 6 7 o 8?
<IngForigua> 7
<kuadrosx> o 9 o 10?
<kuadrosx> xD
<IngForigua> jeje
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses hates chrome
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud va a las JSL?
<kuadrosx> chromer rocks :D
<kuadrosx> chromium pues
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, neeeh....
<kuadrosx> see
<kuadrosx> :)
 * IngForigua odia chrome es como canson
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, chromium desde q empezo a sacar la alerta de java script toda rara lo quite
<kuadrosx> pues lo desactivas
<kuadrosx> :|
<kuadrosx> dice que hay codigo inseguro
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, cuando vuelve por cucuta?
<kuadrosx> voy pal grado de johanna
<kuadrosx> y probablemente pa' fin de año
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, a ver si este año abren la U
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kuadrosx> :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: vaya digales a sus amigos :P
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: pana pero si las imagenes que uno sube de profile deberian ser escalables no?=
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: si, algo esta fallando
<kuadrosx> mas tarde cuando tenga un rato reviso eso
<IngForigua> eso
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, IngForigua como se el termino "dinamica de trabajo" en ingles?
<kuadrosx> depende de lo que quiera decir
<kuadrosx> workflow seguramente
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ud es de cali o buga?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, mmm... me gusta la dinamica de trabajo
<kuadrosx> yo soy de buga
<SergioMeneses> es
<SergioMeneses> eso
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: por?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, = bugueño
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso! workflow
<IngForigua> cuanto le vale el pasaje a cucuta?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, caro
<IngForigua> en cheto
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: hmm
<kuadrosx> depende, ahora me van a salir caritos
<kuadrosx> digamos 400
<kuadrosx> pero pues generalmente 200 o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, avion
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: yo no iria ni amarrado por alla en bus
<IngForigua> en cheto a lo pobre
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<IngForigua> es que SergioMeneses es mas niña
<IngForigua> se queja del clima
<IngForigua> y quiero ir a pillar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<kuadrosx> fui una vez cuadno niño
<SergioMeneses> aqui ahora el clima esta mejor
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, q va ud viene aqui seguido
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: hace calor allá
<kuadrosx> pero en forma
<IngForigua> alguno de uds va a jsl?
 * kuadrosx no
 * kuadrosx en bogta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no... si voy al aniversario no voy a las jsl
<kuadrosx> ayer conoci a uno de los co-funders de github
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<IngForigua> le pidio autografo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, con foto y todo?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> o como se diga
<kuadrosx> no soy de los que se toma fotos
 * SergioMeneses creen q el kuadrosx las tiene guardadas
<kuadrosx> el man dio una charla sobre opensource :)
<IngForigua> en donde?
<IngForigua> no toma fotos que aburrido jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, y eso en q evento o q?
<kuadrosx> bogotaconf
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, aaaa... q bueno!
<IngForigua> y no me entere
<IngForigua> juaz!!!
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: vos no sos developero :P
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, asi son los developers como el kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> aunque yo si los escuche ( lei ) en dev-co
<IngForigua> ahhhh el irc
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aja
<IngForigua> que manes tan cerrados
<IngForigua> por eso son devs
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-02
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> ???
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le mando un correo... necesito q lo mire pero serio!!! es importante
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, esta desocupado?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> na
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> mande a ver
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, listo... lealo biiiien!
<SergioMeneses> y me dice
<IngForigua> aja y que hago
<IngForigua> mi opinion y ya
<IngForigua> aguanta
<IngForigua> pero no se faltan mas razones
<SergioMeneses> oks oks...
<Andphe> que pasa SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Andphe> ole
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, hay bien!... mirando de nuevo lo del correo... si lo termino hoy
<Andphe> :)
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-03
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Emerling> hi
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, tiempo sin verlo hermano!... creo q lo a acepte hace unos dias en el team
<SergioMeneses> cierto?
<Emerling> cierto amihgo estuve un mes sufrindo con mi hardware
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, jajaja
<Emerling> se em quemo 3 monitores 3 tarjetas de video regulador y tarjeta madreç
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, salado
<Emerling> ya recuperandome, pero aun me falta mi tarjeta de video
<Emerling> salado no, agrisaladado
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, jaja... oye Emerling vos sos umember?
<Emerling> si des ehace un año
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, eso eso!... yo estuve en tu membership
<SergioMeneses> necesito un favor tuyo
<Emerling> digame 
<Emerling> si amigo estuvistes 
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, necesito q me regale un testimonio donde dice "loco council" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ando recogiendo unos para la nominacion a ese team
<Emerling> pues alla escribiendo, nose si lo hice cuando lo mandaste por la lista d eubuntu-ve
<Emerling> pero alli voy
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, oks... 
<SergioMeneses> pasalo a la wiki
<SergioMeneses> hay esta el de nelo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Emerling> yes
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> mira un IngForigua \o
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: done burg al peluche e indicadores
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, screenshot?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, Andphe en la empresa compraron dd's de estado solido
<SergioMeneses> mañana toca montarlos \o/
<Andphe> abcano
<Andphe> mañana me comenta cuales son, cuanto costaron y en donde los compraron
<Andphe> :)
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, hay q pegarlos en el servidor
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks oks... por hay andan las cotizaciones
<SergioMeneses> pero parecen de mentiras... como una tarjeta de credito
<IngForigua> de cuanto?
<IngForigua> esos son re caribes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, de 64Gb
<IngForigua> re peques
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, vamos a montar hay los ios solamente
<SergioMeneses> os
<SergioMeneses> el resto de particiones son direccionables a dd convencionales
<IngForigua> los que
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: pong
<hollman> kuadrosx, que tal kubuntu 11.10 ?
<kuadrosx> no he tenido problemas
<kuadrosx> por?
<hollman> por que gnome me lo esta partiendo+
<hollman> kuadrosx, quisiera venderme la idea de pasarme a kde ?
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> si te gusta tener la posibilidad de cuadrar el escritorio a tu forma de trabajar kde es para ti
<kuadrosx> podrias usarlo por unos dias, direcamente instalado kubuntu-desktop no?
<hollman> voy a montarlo haber en este pc .. vamos a ver .. si me convence lo instalo en el personal 
<hollman> si, eso voy a hacer
<hollman> pero deme mas aliento!!
<hollman> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> la idea es que lo adaptes a como te gusta trabajar, porque viene el layout muy parecido a windows
<hollman> algunas lecturas recomendadas sobre eso ?
<Andphe> lease el padre nuestro, lo va a necesitar si quiere usar kde
 * Andphe hides
<hollman> Andphe, jajajajajajaj
<ofprieto> buenas Tardes
<ofprieto> #Nuevo
<ofprieto> Hola?
<kuadrosx> hola
<ofprieto> Como esta 
<kuadrosx> ocupado
<kuadrosx>  y tu?
<ofprieto> Voz ya sos miembro oficial kuadrosx?
<ofprieto> algo tambien
<kuadrosx> no
<ofprieto> pero esque tengo problemas con el tema de ser miembro =S
<kuadrosx> hollman: ↑ :P
<ofprieto> Kuadrosx es de bogota?
<kuadrosx> no
<ofprieto> Ammm
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: pong
<hollman> kuadrosx, mire que cada que cierro sesion o reinicio el pc se me descuadra el desktop
<hollman> los windgets
<kuadrosx> y eso?
<kuadrosx> :| raro
<hollman> los organizo a un lugar y al iniciar siempre se me van todoa para el costado derecho uno sobre otro :S
<hollman> ni idea ?
<Andphe> veee a mi me esta pasando lo mismo en unity
<hollman> que vaina rara
<kuadrosx> hollman: que version de kde es?
<kuadrosx>  kde4-config --version
<hollman> ha vaina ahi si me corcho
<hollman> Qt: 4.7.4
<hollman> KDE Development Platform: 4.7.2 (4.7.2)
<hollman> kde4-config: 1.0
<kuadrosx> vee 4.7.2
<hollman> sumerce cual ?
<kuadrosx> no, pues yo uso el de desarrollo :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: pusiste el ppa?
<hollman> nada, 
<hollman> de una le mande el install kubuntu-desktop 
<kuadrosx> tenia entendido que venia con 4.7.1
<hollman> jummm, no nada, este ubuntu fue instalado en pc nuevo ... y ahi solo le hice el install
<hollman> no tengo ni una sola ppa adicional
<kuadrosx> 11.10 will have KDE SC version 4.7.1; Due to its very recent release, the latest version, 4.7.2, will be available in our updates PPA until it is available in the standard repositories.
 * IngForigua unity rocks
 * IngForigua unity rocks
<hollman> ha marica!! tan raro
 * hollman re verifica sus ppa's
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: plasma fucking rules
<hollman> nada! no tengo nada ni en el sources
<hollman> http://www.kubuntu.org/news  ahi dice kde 4.7.2
<IngForigua> hollman: ud tiene a giovani piñeros entre sus contactos'
 * kuadrosx esta en la 4.8 :)
<IngForigua> ?
<hollman> IngForigua, contactos de donde ?
<hollman> kuadrosx, : gomelo :P
<IngForigua> msn gtalk lo que sea
<hollman> nada
<kuadrosx> igual esta raro ese bug
<hollman> ese man esta out
<kuadrosx> vee yo juraba que ya habia salido el kde4.7.3
<kuadrosx> aa si, lo liberaron ayer :P
<kuadrosx> que diga el martes
<hollman> kuadrosx, tiene la ppa de kde stable ¡?
<kuadrosx> ese se supone que es el estable :P
 * IngForigua unity rocks
<hollman> yo tengo 4.7.2 no dice que ya hay 4.7.3 ?
<hollman> IngForigua, deje de trollear con esa vaina tan mala
<kuadrosx> hollman: se, pero lo tienen que empaquetar
<hollman> haaaa
<IngForigua> hollman: porque no usa gnome 3.2?
<IngForigua> en ppa breve
<hollman> IngForigua, ese es shell ?
<hollman> si
<hollman> IngForigua, tiene muchos detalles que no me gustaron !!!
<hollman> es muy bueno!
<IngForigua> hmmmmm
<hollman> pero comparandolo con este kde, me va gustando kde
<IngForigua> no viva en el pasado maestro
<IngForigua> o use xfce
<hollman> nunca lo pense que me fuera a gustar esta vaina
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: el dolphin de allá todavia es lento?
 * IngForigua nautilus rocks
 * IngForigua se esconde
<hollman> pues a mi me ha andado bien
<hollman> me gusta el split
<hollman> pero solo se puede hacer un split :(
<IngForigua> un pequeño ot miren esto http://www.elempleo.com/colombia/trabajo/INGENIERO-DE-SISTEMAS--MOV_1023420418
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<hollman> ja que tal !!
<hollman> el colmo del descaro !!!
<hollman> les faltoq ue sepa hacer tintos
<IngForigua> y pa mas piedra es una temporal
<IngForigua> si o que
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> fin del ot
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: cuanto se demora el nautilus en abrir /usr/bin ?
<IngForigua> ls -la /usr/bin :P
<IngForigua> pere pillo
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: le digo si me dice primero cuanto se le demora a ud
<kuadrosx> como 4 secs
<kuadrosx> vee me dan ganas de hacer un video
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: mejor sigamos siendo amigos
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<kuadrosx> :)
<IngForigua> bueno no mas ot debo concentrarme
<kuadrosx> !google youtube dolphin2
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: porque no dijiste cuanto se demora? :P
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: na mejor lo invito a una pola
<IngForigua> xDDD
 * IngForigua se divierte de ver esas ofertas de empleo
<IngForigua> https://picasaweb.google.com/100588649635621022662/CharlaMicrosoftUbuntuco
<hollman> IngForigua, y el reporte ? para cuando hoy o luego ?
<hollman> kuadrosx, donde cuadro las aplicaciones preferidas ?
<hollman> osea
<hollman> para cuando voy a abrir un video me lo abra con vlc y no con banshee, y asi
<hollman> ?
<kuadrosx> a ver reviso
<kuadrosx> hollman: tal vez en systemsettings -> default applications
<kuadrosx> nope
<hollman> kuadrosx, no
<hollman> ya habia buscado ahi
<kuadrosx> hay otra lado pero no recuerdo como llegar ahi
<kuadrosx> file associations
<kuadrosx> ahi se puede
<hollman> escribi en el coso ese
<hollman> ahi sale
<kuadrosx> pero no estoy seguro si es lo mas facil
<hollman> ya estoy ahi
<hollman> mirando ...
<hollman> ha si .. pero esta una terapia
<hollman> por que salen como todos los formatos de video
<hollman> y toca darles el orden :-o
<kuadrosx> se
<IngForigua> hollman lo ando haciendo
<IngForigua> hollman mala y buena noticia
<hollman> kuadrosx, grax igual ...
<hollman> tocara
<hollman> IngForigua,  ?
<IngForigua> el reporte lo ando redactando
<kuadrosx> hollman: igual son como 3 los mas usados :P
<IngForigua> venga hollman ud me puede subir la diapositiva en slideshare?
<hollman> IngForigua, y cual es la bad new ?
<hollman> IngForigua, claro
<IngForigua> que giovanni esta en medallo
<hollman> :E confiemos en que nicolas muñoz pueda ir!
<hollman> para que nos rinda
<hollman> necesitamos manos para este sabado
<hollman> IngForigua, enviemela al mail y la voy subiendo
<IngForigua> listo
<hollman> y le paso el iframe para "embeberla" en el reporte
<IngForigua> esa presentacion es grandisima :S
<IngForigua> a 700 k no rinde
<hollman> IngForigua, no mano .. ponga QoS para los de sistemas por que osino como ...
<IngForigua> Es mi jaus solo tengo 700 k de internet
<IngForigua> despues de robar a ETB por 2 años
<IngForigua> con 2 m
<IngForigua> que bueno :D
<hollman> loll
<IngForigua> que ya lo esta subiendo mujica hollman
<IngForigua> hollman: mañana van 2 pelaos de la libre al hacklab
<hollman> IngForigua, ok
<hollman> ok ^2
<hollman> que lleguen a ciudad bolivar
<hollman> o toca dividirlos
<hollman> unos con ud y otros con nosotros
<IngForigua> bien
<IngForigua> pero el mio es breve
<IngForigua> solo necesitamos vinoculares
<hollman> kuadrosx, tecla super+tab que hace ?
<hollman> binoculares
<kuadrosx> ni idea?ç
<kuadrosx> tengo que salir
<hollman> me lleva a un lugar desconocido
<hollman> vemos
<kuadrosx> creo que cambia de actividad
<kuadrosx> hollman: revisa en shortcuts
<kuadrosx> ahi seguro dice
<IngForigua> otro ot http://linuxhispano.net/tira/pedir.png
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> fin del ot no mas por hoy
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-05
<UserR> hola
<UserR> Tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu 11.10 desde windows me tira un error a la hora de la instalacion , alguien me podria ayudar ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-06
<tkw-one> * Topic para #linux_novatos definido por irc.irc-hispano.org en Sat Oct 29 20:37:31 2011
<tkw-one> * No puede entrar #programacion (Estás baneado).
<tkw-one> -CHaN-  Canal sobre C#
<tkw-one> -CHaN-   El canal ha sido registrado debido a que cumplia las normas establecidas de registro de canales. Cualquier ruptura en el seguimiento de estas normas por parte de los usuarios puede dar lugar a la cancelación del canal sin previo aviso ni explicación.
<tkw-one> -CHaN-   Bienvenido a #linux_novatos
<tkw-one> <tkw-one> buen dia, sigo con  problemas con mi equipo... ahora pienso en instalar una version del driver de compiz aun mas vieja que la 0.8.6 que tengo...sera posible hacerlo ?... si fuera posible ha
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-29
<RadicalEd> Algún linuxero Caleño en el IRC???
<SergioMeneses> govatent, hi
<SergioMeneses> govatent, saludos
<SergioMeneses> estoy en el auditorio
<SergioMeneses> en la charla de david
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> hehehe SergioMeneses te vi entrar
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, o0
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ninja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, a las 15 juju?
<SergioMeneses> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<viperhoot> voy al ubuntu app developer upload process
<SergioMeneses> govatent, ping
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses 
<JHOSMAN> y q no tiene fotos? las q he encontrado las he suido :P 
<JHOSMAN> q pasa reportero elegido! xD
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses me dijeron q les van a dar KEYS para el Steam Beta es verdad? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lol
<SergioMeneses> jejeje no chino no vengo de reportero... tengo trabajo q hacer aqui
<SergioMeneses> pero las del dia de hoy no las he subido
<SergioMeneses> ....
<SergioMeneses> si acerca de steam a los asistentes de la uds les daran unas claves de acceso
<JHOSMAN> Huuu intteresante!
<JHOSMAN> no importa pero mante foticos =) 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, en la madrugada las subo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> cuando ponga a cargar el celular
<JHOSMAN> =) imagino q allá estan al meido dia... 
<JHOSMAN> aca apenas las 10AM
<JHOSMAN> he subido fotos q he encontrado en G+ y TW 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, van a ser las 16
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ojo con los derechos de autor xD
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, hi
<SergioMeneses> where are you?
<JHOSMAN> Si si ! 
<JHOSMAN> Las fotos que he sacado les he dejado créditos en las notas! 
<SergioMeneses> I didn't see you close... did you attend the steam session?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, +1
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses excelente si las envia a la madrugada aquí sería el medio día y bueno el social media ayudaría bastante! 
<JHOSMAN> I do not understand the message.
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, era para pattoin xD
<JHOSMAN> q dijo q no le entendi 
<JHOSMAN> como asi q vapor o.O 
<DGUERRERO> JHOSMAN lol
<JHOSMAN> traduzcanme ese ingles raro q no lo entendí 
<DGUERRERO> jajajaja cual ingles raro XD
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, ping
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-30
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: como vas?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<pattoin> SergioMeneses:  bien bien....
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, :)
<pattoin> estoy buscando la sesion design and co-creation 
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-31
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches!
<DanielF> Buena noche
<BartOC3> buenas noches
<DGUERRERO> houy hay reunion del concilio? #ElPrimiparo
<DGUERRERO> *hoy
<andresmmujica> DGUERRERO: sip teoreticamente si hay
<DGUERRERO> andresmujica lol  ni jhosman ha llegado por eso se me hizo raro
<andresmmujica> aham...
<BartOC3> jajaj el virria no ha llegado milagro
<BartOC3> xd
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches a todos
<BartOC3> buenas ncohes jose
<JoseGutierrez> que mas como va todo Bart0C3 ??
<ofprieto> Buenas noches sala global
<DGUERRERO> Feliz noche a todos! yo sigo con mis actividades jugonas, probando el nuevo Need For Speed!
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto:  q hace
<ofprieto> hola JHOSMAN 
<ofprieto> riendome un rato
<ofprieto> me regalaron un sombrero de pirata para hallowen :D
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto: jajajaj severo!!!
<JHOSMAN> q va a hacer mañana? 
<ofprieto> yoṕ no se me gustaria llevar a mi mujer a algun lado esta toda emocionada jejeje
<ofprieto> ud tiene algun plan o algo vacano ?
<JHOSMAN> =( trabajar
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> donde mujica :'( 
<JHOSMAN> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/31/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<ofprieto> huuu que maluco
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto:  quería ir a asustar niños xD 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<ofprieto> si les voy a decir dulce o les instalo windows jhajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, where are you?
<viperhoot> en la sala de descanso
<SergioMeneses> we are in B3-m10
<viperhoot> no elegí sesión, a las 10am aún
<SergioMeneses> and what are doing there?
<SergioMeneses> do you attentd packaging guide plans at 10am?
<viperhoot> nop
<SergioMeneses> w?
<viperhoot> typography
<SergioMeneses> ¡
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> oks
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> estoy un poco mal con la barriga
<viperhoot> y no quiero interrumpir entrando y saliendo a cada rato
<viperhoot> mejor me espero :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en serio!
<SergioMeneses> y eso
<SergioMeneses> la coca cola de ayer?
<viperhoot> eso me temo
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<viperhoot> igual seguro que en un rato ya me pongo bien ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, seguro
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-01
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, dias!
<SergioMeneses> como vas?
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: muy buenos dias!  Yo bien ... aqui en la zon del lunch 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, aaa ok ok
<eduardo_> hola a todos...
<eduardo_> quien me puede ayudar para seduir unas instrucciones para reparar el sonido de mi portatirl.... soy nuevo y no se como hacer o que dicen
<SaMe> pattoin, uds is over!!!!
<SaMe> noooo
<pattoin> SaMe: hola hola, yes it is over :(
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-30
<Lamusj> Buenas Tardes !!!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, estas por aca? tengo una inquietud! 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, yo ando en las mismas con un sendmail jeje pero empiece ud 
<Lamusj> jajajaaja
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, hace uno tiempo envie mi solicitud en el launchpad de ubuntu-co, no habia recibido ningun correo o algo asi, me acabo de llegar un correo que dice "Tu solicitud para pertenecer a la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia por el momento ha sido rechazada"
<Lamusj> que puede ser viejo SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, firmo el coc?
<Lamusj> ps era renovacion! de hace un buen tiempo. SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, si era eso solo tenia q enviar un email solicitandola y adjuntando su pagina wiki actualizada
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, si eso hice! envie el correo con la wiki pero nunca recibi respuesta! 
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<SergioMeneses> raro
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, yo no soy administrador pero ese es el debido proceso =/
<SergioMeneses> envia correo de nuevo, a lo mejor el anterior no lo vieron -> fail
<Lamusj> ok! ya lo envio nuevamente! 
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, Muchas gracias! 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, dale! envialo a la lista de correos
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-31
<mobatista82> Buenas noches
<BartOC31> Buenas noches
<mobatista82> Buenas noches
<mobatista82> alguien en la sala
<BartOC31> hola mobatista82 
<mobatista82> saludos  barto
<mobatista82> nesecito ayuda  quiero saber donde puedo comprar articulos de ubuntu
<BartOC31> mobatista82: https://shop.canonical.com/
<mobatista82> BartO en colombia  hay tiendas
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  tiene idea de esto? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246542}
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ud tiene instalado el build-escential?
<JHOSMAN> si
<SergioMeneses> parece ser una libreria
<SergioMeneses> por lo q veo asi por encima... pero no estoy seguro
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, instalaré el SH, por q necesito trabajar en eso, dejaré el Bug ahí pendiente... pero no le podré hacer seguimiento
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, la version de jdk esta al dia?
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> claro
<JHOSMAN> update-alternatives: utilizando /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/javaws para proveer /usr/bin/javaws (javaws) en modo automático
<JHOSMAN> update-alternatives: utilizando /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/javaws para proveer /usr/bin/javaws (javaws) en modo automático
 * SergioMeneses hates java
<SergioMeneses> mmm... JHOSMAN reinstale la jdk completa a ver.. puede ser la version
<JHOSMAN> o/
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver con la SH de netbeans a ver q pasa
<SergioMeneses> el netbeans de los repos debe servir
<JHOSMAN> si no, me tocará ir a las librerías
<JHOSMAN> de JDK
<SergioMeneses> bueno... igual el .sh viene con todos los libs
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, saludos compadre
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<darkhole> Buenas!
<darkhole> Bien
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no que le quiten el acceso pero si q se despierte hermano ;)
<willfrand> tengo un problema, tengo un pequeño laptop acer aspire za3, que tenía windows 8, al tratar de formatearlo usando un lubuntu live, no se que pasó, pero no me aparece el disco duro, alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-01
<willfrand> Se que no es el lugar, pero no se donde mas recurrir, tengo problemas con el wifi en linux mint, alguien puede ayudarme?
<willfrand> Hey, amigos, necesito instalar lubuntu en un acer aspire one za3, pero parece que la tarjeta de video es un problema, hay manera de instalarlo sin usar el entorno grafico? es decir, como antes? pero usando un pen drive
<plops> si claro
<plops> ,,,,, 
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: If Mark isn't bound to the code of conduct, nobody is
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-27
<kmilogars> que tal
<kmilogars> tengo una distro llamada ipfire necesito correr un script iptables en rc.local pero no lo tiene
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-29
<OscarPrieto> hola ubuntulog_
<OscarPrieto> ping ubuntulog_
<OscarPrieto> kubot:  ping
<kubot> pong
<OscarPrieto> kubot:  log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<OscarPrieto> andresmujica:  buenas Tardes, como sabe estoy cuadrando los datos para aplicar a ubuntu member agradezco me ayude con la revision de mi wiki que esta en un ingles pesimo y con los testimonios gracias :D
<OscarPrieto> andresmujica: este es el link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ofp.prieto
<OscarPrieto> jejeje es con todo cariño no se por que ahora todos estan bravos a toda hora :( jejeje
<andresmujica1> porque lo dices OscarPrieto
<OscarPrieto> jejeje hola andresmujica1 ya salgo de la empresa jeje me conecto en un rato
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-30
<kmilogars> una ayuda con un proxy transparente
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-01
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: qui******   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: qui***i*e   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  quicktime  <-
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos SEMANALES 
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos MENSUALES 
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  der.85  ¿Con que aplicacion gratuita podemos controlar PCs remotamente? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: vnc   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: vnc   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  vnc  <-
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.12  11. ¿De qué forma puedo averiguar el uso de memoria que consume mi ordenador? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* ****   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: Com**** ****   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-29
<ofprieto> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-31
<Ubuntero|46026> hola
<Ubuntero|46026> alguien me puede ayduar con problema
<Ubuntero|46026> WiFi/Network Manager: "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<Ubuntero|46026> quien sabe
